# Where can a 17 yr old study?



## geordiegirl70 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and looking for a bit of advice.

My husband has a job offer in the East Pretoria area and we are considering moving over as a family, but whilst searching for info on colleges for my 17 yr old daughter i can't find much info.

She is currently in her 1st year studying childcare here in the uk but could she carry on with her studies in SA?

Any advice on colleges would be most welcome. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

geordiegirl70 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum and looking for a bit of advice.
> 
> My husband has a job offer in the East Pretoria area and we are considering moving over as a family, but whilst searching for info on colleges for my 17 yr old daughter i can't find much info.
> 
> ...


Welcome geordiegirl70.

In SA the new school, university or college year starts in January and not in September --- as does the UK.

Not sure what is being offered as subjects when childcare is studied.

Please make sure that whatever your daughter wants to study , is recognised by SAQA
-- South African Qualifications Authority --


----------



## geordiegirl70 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Johanna,

Thanks for your reply. Do you know of any colleges in the East Pretoria area that i can take a look at online? All i can find are schools and i assume she would leave a school at 16 (as happens in the uk). I did manage to find a correspondence course but not sure which qualification that would leave her with.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Have you looked at the University of Pretoria? Or UNISA?


----------



## geordiegirl70 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi 2fargone.

I have just had a look at the university now but unfortunately can't find any mention of childcare courses, maybe i'm looking in the wrong place and will keep trying.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

geordiegirl70 said:


> Hi Johanna,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Do you know of any colleges in the East Pretoria area that i can take a look at online? All i can find are schools and i assume she would leave a school at 16 (as happens in the uk). I did manage to find a correspondence course but not sure which qualification that would leave her with.


geordiegirl70, I am not sure about colleges, etc in that part of the country.
However, I pressume she has completed her GSSE's? Not too sure whether she will qualify to study at a university.

Applications to tertiary institutions should be done quite some time before the new academic year starts.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I just had a quick look myself. The only thing I found was Early Childhood Education.

Department of Early Childhood Education > University of Pretoria

It might be that childcare isn't a degree here in S.A. Not sure if the classes she is taking in the UK she would be able to find here. (Not 100% just a thought.)


----------



## geordiegirl70 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes she has completed her GCSE's and is currently half way through a 1 yr course at college with the intention of doing a higher diploma starting in September, she wouldn't start uni for another year yet which is why i was thinking of a college in SA.

The only thing i have come across in my searches is a correspondence course so may have to go down that route, she will complete this year at college before we come over to SA (if it all works out). Might be easier just to leave her behind  haha.

Thanks for all your help anyway


----------



## Little Mizz Polar Bear (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi,

Try Damelin College in Pretoria

It's a tertiary Institution offering a wide range of courses. Full-Time and Part-Time study for Degrees, Diplomas or Certificates. 

Damelin

Click on the blue "Correspondence Studies" thing, then click the "Certificates & Short Courses" thing, then go to the "vocational" info, there are a few option.

Many years ago I done a few sertificates at Damelin College, I enjoyed it there


----------



## geordiegirl70 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thats great thanks, had a look and it looks like a possibility.


----------

